

A simple, pure Ruby reactor library - oldmoe

http://oldmoe.blogspot.com/2009/04/fast-simple-pure-ruby-reactor-library.html
======
sho
That looks great, thank you. I love "pure, simple" libraries!

You might want to make a note that the included example (secret copy to port
3333) only works on ruby 1.9.

